# Tubing



## Perseus832 (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi everyone.
Does anyone know which type of hose tubing is resistant to aqua Regia and it’s fumes? I searched up and saw tygon mh 2075 is resistant.
I’m looking for 3/16 thick. Anyone know which is best and what site sells? I don’t need such long legths. Maybe 5 feet long or less.
Thank you!


----------



## Martijn (Jul 8, 2020)

I use pvc air hose for aquariums most of the time. It can get hard after long use. 
The silicone hose i use as connectors and on another flask seems to withstand everything without any change to it. Its quite expensive though. But will last a lifetime. 
Martijn.


----------



## Shark (Jul 8, 2020)

I have been using the PVC stuff from Ace Hardware. Lowe's sells it also. It will get hard as mentioned, but the price is very reasonable. I use the thick kind with braided line in it for my vacuum stuff quite often as well.


----------



## goldandsilver123 (Jul 8, 2020)

I switched to teflon (PTFE) hose, its not flexible but it handles all.

Silicone hoses for water


----------



## rickzeien (Jul 9, 2020)

goldandsilver123 said:


> I switched to teflon (PTFE) hose, its not flexible but it handles all.
> 
> Silicone hoses for water


Nice set up. 

You have a jacketed condenser on the left going to a scrubber. (H202 first then NaOH next? Is this under vacuum?) 

The column on the right is for dosing chemicals correct? What is the black tube and how does it work?

Is there a heating mantle under the flask?

Hope that wasn't to many questions. 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## goldandsilver123 (Jul 9, 2020)

rickzeien said:


> You have a jacketed condenser on the left going to a scrubber. (H202 first then NaOH next? Is this under vacuum?)
> The column on the right is for dosing chemicals correct? What is the black tube and how does it work?
> Is there a heating mantle under the flask?
> Hope that wasn't to many questions.
> ...



The first is a dry trap, the second is NaOH scrubber, the system is under ~7cm o water column pressure

There's no black tube, it's electrical tape wrapped around the teflon tube and the glass joint

There's a hot plate under the flask


----------



## rickzeien (Jul 9, 2020)

goldandsilver123 said:


> rickzeien said:
> 
> 
> > You have a jacketed condenser on the left going to a scrubber. (H202 first then NaOH next? Is this under vacuum?)
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. I appreciate it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseus832 (Jul 9, 2020)

goldandsilver123 said:


> rickzeien said:
> 
> 
> > You have a jacketed condenser on the left going to a scrubber. (H202 first then NaOH next? Is this under vacuum?)
> ...



Would this setup in my picture work for scrubbing aqua regia fumes? The gold is in the round flask and I have two gas washer bottles which the last one will have sodium bicarbonate water which will be the scrubber.
Do I need to use a heat source and a vacuum so the fumes can travel into the NaHCO properly? Or can I just let the aqua regia work on its own without heat and no vacuum?
I’m processing only a few grams of gold and will be doing this outside.


----------



## goldandsilver123 (Jul 9, 2020)

Perseus832 said:


> Would this setup in my picture work for scrubbing aqua regia fumes? The gold is in the round flask and I have two gas washer bottles which the last one will have sodium bicarbonate water which will be the scrubber.
> Do I need to use a heat source and a vacuum so the fumes can travel into the NaHCO properly? Or can I just let the aqua regia work on its own without heat and no vacuum?
> I’m processing only a few grams of gold and will be doing this outside.



It's metalic gold, like a bar, jewelry, or is it from rocks, eletronic stuff? Because you have a huge flask for a few grams of metalic gold.

I would use NaOH instead of NaHCO3, but for that scale even water will work. I would strongly recommend a heating source.


----------



## Perseus832 (Jul 9, 2020)

goldandsilver123 said:


> Perseus832 said:
> 
> 
> > Would this setup in my picture work for scrubbing aqua regia fumes? The gold is in the round flask and I have two gas washer bottles which the last one will have sodium bicarbonate water which will be the scrubber.
> ...



Hi, thanks for your response.
The gold is already in powder form. It has coffee filter paper + water mixed because I was not able to remove the gold from the coffee filters, which is why I have it all in a larger flask. I want to dissolve all the gold and filter the solution and then precipitate the gold to a powder using SMB
Ok I will see what I can do about heating, I do have a hot plate.


----------

